# CC 100 mile fixed gear club



## totallyfixed (30 Jan 2015)

Where two or more CC members have done a ride together of 100 miles or more. Currently there are six of us:
Self
dr_pink
@4F 
@colly
@dave r
@jazzkat

I am looking to run another 100 mile fixed ride, already have a route in mind, even a title - King Richard 3rd and back. At this point in time looking at late April-ish. I will post it up in "Informal Rides" in due course.
Right, who's interested?


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2015)

Sounds interesting, does the route take us in my direction?


----------



## 4F (30 Jan 2015)

Naturally.


----------



## Ian H (31 Jan 2015)

I've done the occasional long fixed ride, but not, to my knowledge, with another member.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

@Pennine-Paul + @just_fixed?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> @Pennine-Paul + @just_fixed?


Many many times times together and a few 200km's as well - in fact I'm pretty sure Paul may have been over 300km by the time he got home.


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Jan 2015)

dave r said:


> Sounds interesting, does the route take us in my direction?


It might .


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2015)

Not adding me n paul?


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Jan 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Not adding me n paul?


But of course, we have ridden with Paul on more than one occasion, I can't remember if we have ridden with you or not but in any case you vouch for each other. I'm just getting my head around your new forum name, rings a bell somehow .


----------



## Norry1 (31 Jan 2015)

Deffo.

I'll try not to get injured beforehand this time


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> But of course, we have ridden with Paul on more than one occasion, I can't remember if we have ridden with you or not but in any case you vouch for each other. I'm just getting my head around your new forum name, rings a bell somehow .


Why? Is fixed exclusive?


----------



## User19783 (31 Jan 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Where two or more CC members have done a ride together of 100 miles or more. Currently there are six of us:
> Self
> dr_pink
> @4F
> ...




Hi
I might be interested, but it depends on the location and the date, can't do week 17 but week 16 is good.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Feb 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Why? Is fixed exclusive?


Absolutely .
Slightly more seriously, the fixed rides are great, I think because we are all in the same boat so to speak. No one gets dropped and we all ride in a more tightly knit bunch, plus there is respect for each other, not to mention a lot of "what gear are you riding" at the start of the ride.
The ride I am looking at doing is not quite as hilly as the last one, certainly nothing as steep and nothing like that little horror the way back which I am sure will stick in our memories. I am not going firm on dates as yet, let';s wait and see how much interest there is, I know I can rely on a few stalwarts to turn up.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Feb 2015)

I'm confused, is this a register of cc-ers who have ridden over 100 miles with another member? Or a register of people who have ridden with you?

If this is just a register for people who've ridden with you, how about starting one who do / have ridden +100 miles fixed - it's a good idea.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Feb 2015)

No confusion necessary, nothing to do with me as such, I just happened to run the first one, but it's open to anyone, there can't be many on CC who have ridden over 100 miles on fixed and even less those who have done so with another CC member who is also on fixed, so which ever way you look at it I reckon it's a fairly exclusive little club to be in.


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Would love to be a part of this, done a few big ish fixed rides so liking the sound of this.


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Whereabouts are we riding?
Something along the lines of the Fred Whitton sportive in the Lakes has a certain appeal?


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

If you dislike your knees!!!!


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Feb 2015)

My experience with fixed riders is we don't use the "s" word much, if at all . The ride starts in Rutland. Contrary to a lot of opinion on CC there is no evidence that fixed riding is detrimental to your knees, I have found the opposite true and I do a lot of slow grinding [very slow].


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Contrary to a lot of opinion on CC there is no evidence that fixed riding is detrimental to your knees, I have found the opposite true and I do a lot of slow grinding [very slow].


I remember asking you about that. I was speaking to @just_fixed (formerly bromptonfb) on the same subject recently - he completely agrees with you, and said that he has seen research supporting it.

I can see how riding fixed makes muscles and connective tissue very strong, thus stabilising the knee, but I still can't quite see how the extra forces involved do not negatively impact on the cartilage. 

I know my hips complain bitterly if I try to climb steep hills in high gears, which is why I have triples on all of my bikes. I can get up quite steep stuff on a 39 ring but my body doesn't thank me for it.

I don't want to get you fixed-fans excited, but if ever I go on holiday somewhere with quiet, flat roads, I might see if I can hire a suitable bike to give fixed riding a go, but I am not going to do it round here! _Or_ Rutland ...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> No confusion necessary, nothing to do with me as such, I just happened to run the first one, but it's open to anyone, there can't be many on CC who have ridden over 100 miles on fixed and even less those who have done so with another CC member who is also on fixed, so which ever way you look at it I reckon it's a fairly exclusive little club to be in.


Must be....still not been added to the list.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Feb 2015)

Updated list:
dr_pink
totallyfixed
4F
colly
dave r
jazzcat
just_fixed
Pennine-Paul




ColinJ said:


> I remember asking you about that. I was speaking to @just_fixed (formerly bromptonfb) on the same subject recently - he completely agrees with you, and said that he has seen research supporting it.
> 
> I can see how riding fixed makes muscles and connective tissue very strong, thus stabilising the knee, but I still can't quite see how the extra forces involved do not negatively impact on the cartilage.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I would add that we also only use zero float on our cleats, the last thing I need when spinning at 150 rpm upwards is for my knees to be moving laterally which any others with float would allow, of course it is equally important to ensure the celts are positioned correctly for you. I first noticed this many years ago when a girl friend who I had sourced a bike for was getting knee pain, she was riding hard but on flats and I observed that her feet were moving around on the pedal and deduced this might be the problem. Once clipped in problem solved.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2015)

I've always rode fixed on clips and straps, I've not had any problems with my knees, and I'm in my sixties now, knees are great, now if I could just sort my back out everything would be rosy.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2015)

dave r said:


> I've always rode fixed on clips and straps, I've not had any problems with my knees, and I'm in my sixties now, knees are great, now if I could just sort my back out everything would be rosy.


I've just built a new winter fixed and decided to go back to clips and straps. I just can't get on with clipless no matter how expensive and good the winter boots are.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Updated list:
> dr_pink
> totallyfixed
> 4F
> ...


Hmm maybe that's why I don't get on with clips less....wrong cleats. I've got SPD's on my Langster and I do feel like their wobbling around on the pedal. On all my SPD's I've had over the years I've always felt the cleat plate inside the shoe. Not painful just annoying.

Quoc Phams on MKS with double straps are my favourite fixed set up. I only use SPD's in winter as I can never get clips big enough for my size 13 winter boots.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2015)

just_fixed said:


> I've just built a new winter fixed and decided to go back to clips and straps. I just can't get on with clipless no matter how expensive and good the winter boots are.



For the last four years I've had clipless on the geared bike, Time Freerides,
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Time-Z-Free...ls_15627.htm?gclid=CLa79uGWxMMCFUWWtAodhHMA1A
even after four years I still prefer clips and straps and I've not seen the extra performance from the clipless that people keep talking about.


----------



## User19783 (2 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Updated list:
> dr_pink
> totallyfixed
> 4F
> ...



Have you got a date yet? And a start time?
Still interested.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Feb 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Many many times times together and a few 200km's as well - in fact I'm pretty sure Paul may have been over 300km by the time he got home.


Not quite,it was 254 km or 158 miles in old money


----------



## jazzkat (2 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I am looking to run another 100 mile fixed ride, already have a route in mind, even a title - King Richard 3rd and back. At this point in time looking at late April-ish. I will post it up in "Informal Rides" in due course.
> Right, who's interested?


Count me in TF, I really enjoyed the last one.



mikeee said:


> Whereabouts are we riding?
> Something along the lines of the Fred Whitton sportive in the Lakes has a certain appeal?


I've considered planning a 100 mile fixed up here, but it's tricky to get a decent mileage without having silly climbs on the route. The big passes would be stupid on fixed, the descents are bad enough when you've got a free wheel and you can take a lot of weight (and balance) on your pedals. I don't fancy walking a lot of the 100 miles!
I might have to do a bit of planning, maybe one for the autumn.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Feb 2015)

User19783 said:


> Have you got a date yet? And a start time?
> Still interested.


Not as yet, just tossing the idea around to gauge interest. I have run enough CC rides to know by now that if 20 people say they want to ride, on the day if 8 turn up that is fairly normal. There're quite a few of us on CC that have ridden together before, some of us several times, when these folk express an interest I can be fairly sure they will turn up. If only there were more of the fairer sex, but sad to say fixed female riders are few and far between.


----------



## 4F (3 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Not as yet, just tossing the idea around to gauge interest. I have run enough CC rides to know by now that if 20 people say they want to ride, on the day if 8 turn up that is fairly normal. There're quite a few of us on CC that have ridden together before, some of us several times, when these folk express an interest I can be fairly sure they will turn up. If only there were more of the fairer sex, but sad to say fixed female riders are few and far between.



I am sure @colly would wear a skirt if it helps to even up the gender split


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> I am sure @colly would wear a skirt if it helps to even up the gender split


For reasons pertaining to my own safety you are not getting a like for this.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2015)

I have ridden 100 miles on fixed on several occasions. Including some occasions when I have been in the company of other cc-istas. But I cannot recall riding 100 miles on fixed with a cc-ista also on fixed. Or summit.


----------



## colly (11 Feb 2015)

You said you would never tell.


4F said:


> I am sure @colly would wear a skirt if it helps to even up the gender split


----------



## colly (11 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Where two or more CC members have done a ride together of 100 miles or more. Currently there are six of us:
> Self
> dr_pink
> @4F
> ...


I might be but seeing as, apart from a couple of 20 milers before Christmas, the last time I was on a bike was the 100 we did last year I had better get some miles in. 

I'll see how it goes.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (12 Feb 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I have ridden 100 miles on fixed on several occasions. Including some occasions when I have been in the company of other cc-istas. But I cannot recall riding 100 miles on fixed with a cc-ista also on fixed. Or summit.



Same here.


----------



## Old Plodder (18 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> No confusion necessary, nothing to do with me as such, I just happened to run the first one, but it's open to anyone, there can't be many on CC who have ridden over 100 miles on fixed and even less those who have done so with another CC member who is also on fixed, so which ever way you look at it I reckon it's a fairly exclusive little club to be in.


If having ridden (on fixed) quite a few 100 mile plus rides, including one of 140, in the past lets me in, then I'll join - but there is no way I will be riding those distances again, because I am no longer fit enough.


----------



## Ian H (18 Feb 2015)

40 miles yesterday in sunshine and over hills. 200km planned for the Mad March audax event 1st March. Anyone else riding it?


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Feb 2015)

Old Plodder said:


> If having ridden (on fixed) quite a few 100 mile plus rides, including one of 140, in the past lets me in, then I'll join - but there is no way I will be riding those distances again, because I am no longer fit enough.


Could you get fit again?



Ian H said:


> 40 miles yesterday in sunshine and over hills. 200km planned for the Mad March audax event 1st March. Anyone else riding it?


A little too far for us to travel, but must do one soon, the problem of course as you must well know is that the tt season is beginning soon and a certain someone has unfinished business in the 12 hour.


----------



## Old Plodder (19 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Could you get fit again?


Age & weight are against me nowadays, having had a few problems that kept me off the bike; my posting was a bit 'tongue in cheek'.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Mar 2015)

Right, subject to a bit of feedback I will post up the Richard 3rd 100 mile fixed gear ride for the weekend 9/10th May, the feedback being the preferred date, Sat or Sun.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Right, subject to a bit of feedback I will post up the Richard 3rd 100 mile fixed gear ride for the weekend 9/10th May, the feedback being the preferred date, Sat or Sun.



Personally Sunday would be the best, but I will go with either.


----------



## User19783 (3 Mar 2015)

Sorry,
That's me out, working that weekend.


----------



## Norry1 (3 Mar 2015)

I can currently do either


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Mar 2015)

Ok will post it up alongside my earlier Rutland ride in informal rides.


----------



## Ian H (4 Mar 2015)

Can't get up there, I'm afraid. 
Two of us rode the Mad March 200 on fixed, including an ascent into a hailstorm on the Quantocks. Like fun but different. There was rumoured to be a third, but I never saw him.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Mar 2015)

Ian H said:


> Can't get up there, I'm afraid.
> Two of us rode the Mad March 200 on fixed, including an ascent into a hailstorm on the Quantocks. Like fun but different. There was rumoured to be a third, but I never saw him.


What gear inch are you riding Ian? It isn't exactly flat in those parts.


----------



## Ian H (4 Mar 2015)

Still on the winter gear of 43x18. Should be back to my normal 43x17 for longer rides this year. As for hills, I live here so I'm used to them. Must admit I'm not quite as strong as I was 30 years ago.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Mar 2015)

I am in denial, but then I have little choice in the matter, my better half seeks out hills. I have created a monster.


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 Mar 2015)

@totallyfixed she likes watching you suffer them hills


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Mar 2015)

Fortunately we both like hills, the problem comes when one of us is feeling better than the other, she is quick though and has won many hill climb competitions.


----------



## Andrew1971 (12 Mar 2015)

Has she ever beaten you yet !!


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Mar 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> Has she ever beaten you yet !!


If we are both on form I can take her on short very steep stuff, on the longer less steep hills I am struggling to hold on, this is someone who climbed 9.1 miles up Shap at an average of 17.2 mph and averaged almost 21 mph on country roads for 12 hours, so not too shabby I guess.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Mar 2015)

The new [second hand] bike is coming along nicely, built a new front wheel yesterday and touched up some chips on the frame, the day before I fitted new bearings to the rear wheel. The new chainring and sprocket arrived this morning so little by little I am getting there. I am getting old so have reduced the gear inches by 0.3 .


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2015)

I regret I am not going to be available for this weekend , Is the shorter April ride going to be fixed friendly for us of the flatlands


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Mar 2015)

4F said:


> I regret I am not going to be available for this weekend , Is the shorter April ride going to be fixed friendly for us of the flatlands


It is, nothing as steep as the one we did on the last one. I will be on fixed, in fact we did the ride on Sunday with a bit added on. Really sorry you can't make the fixed ride, I was hoping to get everyone back again. You will have to organise one at your end.


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Mar 2015)

Come on fixed riders, we need more intrepid souls to ride the second only 100 mile fixed gear ride in May, it's a fantastic experience, fixed gear machines all together on one ride. There is always more chat about each persons respective bikes, a cracking day out and given the prominence of Richard 3rd in the news just now, all the more interesting given we will be riding through the site of the battle where Richard fought. No one will be left behind [on the battlefield].


----------



## Ian H (6 Apr 2015)

98 miles today and on my own. So that's a double fail.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Apr 2015)

Ian H said:


> 98 miles today and on my own. So that's a double fail.


I think we are similar, in the sense that distance is immaterial, 98 miles or 100, makes no difference.


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Apr 2015)

Thinking about it, that sounds like I am contradicting myself because of the !00 mile rides! What I meant was that we go out on our bikes on a rough plan for a route, or as is more likely we decide on how long we want to be out for, the distance is what it is. In any case 40 miles at a hard pace is much more difficult than 100 miles easy, for us anyway.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 May 2015)

@Norry1 has joined the fixed 100 mile CC club, 102 miles completed yesterday.


----------



## Norry1 (11 May 2015)




----------



## totallyfixed (11 May 2015)

Deserved.


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2015)

I rode a fixed Devon 300k two weekends ago. A couple of other fixers on that one. A week later I rode the Brevet Cymru 400k. Again there were two or three of us on fixed. That's the furthest I've ridden on fixed-wheel for at least ten years. 600k next up.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> @Norry1 has joined the fixed 100 mile CC club, 102 miles completed yesterday.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Smurfy (13 May 2015)

Ian H said:


> I rode a fixed Devon 300k two weekends ago. A couple of other fixers on that one. A week later I rode the Brevet Cymru 400k. Again there were two or three of us on fixed. That's the furthest I've ridden on fixed-wheel for at least ten years. 600k next up.


----------



## Ian H (25 May 2015)

Fixed 600k done. Two others at least on the event. That's Paris-Brest-Paris qualifications done.


----------

